# E30 M3 owners



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

any other E30 M3 owners here? Post some pics of your car.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Here's a pic when I got the car last summer. It's too dirty (and not running right now).

Bruce
M forum moderator
95 M3
89 M3 2.5


----------



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

Nice! I'm digging that front splitter. What kind of wheels are those? BBS RS?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

motoyen said:


> *Nice! I'm digging that front splitter. What kind of wheels are those? BBS RS? *


Yes, BBS RS 16x8 ET20 IIRC.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nice pic, motoyen. :thumbup: I've seen it (and a bunch of others) on the roadfly forum, IIRC.

My car's photos are already up here, so I won't post them again. It's in the shop today for the windshield and engine maintenance; I'll give them a call later today to see how that's going.


----------

